# Best Bagging Mower



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I currently have a 190cc Toro Recycler that I got for free from a neighbor who didn't want to deal with her "broken" (she left gas in it over the winter) mower that had about a 1/4 season use on it. Problem is, it didn't come with a bag. Searching for the bag assembly on the internet, it looks like it would cost me over a hundred dollars just to buy the frame and the bag. Out of principal, I am not able to do this transaction because its BS.

So I am thinking about getting another mower that I would use the few times a season that I do want to bag. I usually mulch, but it would be nice to be able to bag for spring/fall clean up.... or get it looking really neat and clipping free before guests come over for a BBQ.

So, any recos for a mower that would complement my Recycler well? I have thought it might be nice to go electric, to give me an early morning/late night option as well, but not sure how well they vacuum.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Not sure what you think is a fair price but a quick google search shows that you could get the bag and frame you need for under $50.

https://www.mowersdirect.com/lawn/toro-walk-behind-lawn-mower-bags.html

https://www.ebay.com/p/Toro-115-4673-Grass-Bag-Assembly/21019462089?iid=400784526925


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

TroyScherer said:


> Not sure what you think is a fair price but a quick google search shows that you could get the bag and frame you need for under $50.
> 
> https://www.mowersdirect.com/lawn/toro-walk-behind-lawn-mower-bags.html
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Toro-115-4673-Grass-Bag-Assembly/21019462089?iid=400784526925


Under 50 I would certainly do, but those look to just be the bag. The frame sold separately and usually at least other 50.

It's not really about the money. Just thinking if I am spending in the triple digits anyway, why not get a new toy, not just a grass bag...


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm partial to Toro, but the Super Recycler or TimeMaster are the way I'd go. Look for mowers with good suction.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I love my Snapper 21" Hi Vac. I use it for bagging, mulching and side discharging, in various types conditions. It has a large bag (2.5 bushel), and is easy to dump. It will pick up all sorts of twigs, pine needles and other debris with the stock bagging blade. I have four different blades for it. The Hi Vac deck has a curved "in" bottom to assist with suction. However, it mulches nicely too, with the Ninja blade I bought. I also use a Gator blade to destroy leaves in the fall, and it bags decently with the Gator, too. The fourth blade is a super suction blade with bolt on wings (Airlift blade). The mower is available at Mowers Direct, and the mulch kit with mulch plug and Ninja blade is usually available from them too. The side discharge chute and other accessories are available from other sites. If you're only using it for just a few times per year, it may not be worth the cost, but I like the performance and versatility.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

I second the Snapper Hi Vac. We had one growing up and I have one now as well. It's basically a mower with a vacuum.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm sorry and I'm sure I'll get hate mail/other gems but after reading this I was dismayed on a number of fronts. 
I don't know you, I don't know your age, I don't know your situation so I''l try not to be personal but I'm glad I've got different neighbors......

Here's what I read, happy to be corrected

1) Your NEIGHBOR has a nearly brand new $400+ mower that she believes is broken but really only requires a little TLC and/or a new carb. Instead of offering to just help her out (fix it for cost) and explain why she's having the problem you take it, repair it, and now use it.
2) After receiving your FREE $400 mower you don't want to spend $50-$100 for a bag assembly "OUT OF PRINCIPLE"
3) You ask for advice for a better bagging mower to have in addition to your FREE $400 mower.

Best wishes.



gm560 said:


> I currently have a 190cc Toro Recycler that I got for free from a neighbor who didn't want to deal with her "broken" (she left gas in it over the winter) mower that had about a 1/4 season use on it. Problem is, it didn't come with a bag. Searching for the bag assembly on the internet, it looks like it would cost me over a hundred dollars just to buy the frame and the bag. Out of principal, I am not able to do this transaction because its BS.
> 
> So I am thinking about getting another mower that I would use the few times a season that I do want to bag. I usually mulch, but it would be nice to be able to bag for spring/fall clean up.... or get it looking really neat and clipping free before guests come over for a BBQ.
> 
> So, any recos for a mower that would complement my Recycler well? I have thought it might be nice to go electric, to give me an early morning/late night option as well, but not sure how well they vacuum.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ha. It's cool @Smokindog . I told her what I assumed was wrong with it and offered to help her fix it. She didn't want to deal with it. I think after a month or so of mowing herself the prior year, she was actually just was looking for an excuse to get a service. I regularly blow her leaves and shovel her drive. There was a reason she gave it to me and not someone else. I was and remain very grateful.

What I mean by out of principal is I see used or open box mowers at my local HD for only a little more than just the bag assembly would cost to buy. For example:

Seems silly to pay $100 for a bag, when a full mower with a bag can be purchased for $180.

Mowers break, need to be serviced, etc. In my area, during busy season it can take a month or more to get mower serviced (actually happened to me this year). So it would be nice to have a backup and if I am going to get another mower, why not get one that makes up for what my current mower does not do.

Hope this clears up your dismay.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Snapper a bit rich for my blood I think, although it does look nice. There is an open box EGO Electric Mower at my local HD for like $200. Thinking about picking it up, but not sure how well it bags.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Ha. It's cool @Smokindog . I told her what I assumed was wrong with it and offered to help her fix it. She didn't want to deal with it. I think after a month or so of mowing herself the prior year, she was actually just was looking for an excuse to get a service. I regularly blow her leaves and shovel her drive. There was a reason she gave it to me and not someone else. I was and remain very grateful.
> 
> What I mean by out of principal is I see used or open box mowers at my local HD for only a little more than just the bag assembly would cost to buy. For example:
> 
> ...


 Option A: buy said open box mower, sell whichever mower you do not want sans bag assembly to offset cost.

Option B: buy new, premium mower of your choice, with all desired options. Sell the old mower to offset cost.

Just my 2¢, one of the best bagging mowers ever built was the John Deere 14 series and the JA/JX units that superseded them. Tons of old 14PZ/PB/SZ/SB(most common)/SE, JA65s and the very popular JE/JX75 out there still. Parts are generally available, sometimes pricey, but they were uber-premium units back in their day and still deliver perfect cut while packing the bag well.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

+1 on the JD 14SB. It does a nice job bagging and mulching. I have one that I took out of service because it needs some work. The Kawi motor packs a decent punch and is good on gas. I love my Snapper, but miss the BBC on the Deere.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I am going to keep my eye out for one of these JD units. Could be a fun restoration project. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dlahey16 (Dec 14, 2017)

I have the ego 21 inch self propelled mower and have been very unhappy with the bagging performance of it. The blades don't seem to create much lift (barely any wings on the blade at all). I have a honda hrx that bags great and mulches awesome, which would be great if you want a good all-around unit. You could then maybe use the Toro as a backup mower.


----------

